# i think my bike's a little Fairy...



## bairdco (Jan 13, 2010)

i just got this little 20" bike. 
it doesn't have a headbadge, and the closest thing i can find that looks like it is a Fay Mfg. Co. "Silver Ring Bike-About Jr."

it's got the same sprocket, the same lugged frame style, same measurements, same components as the Fay Mfg. Co. bikes.

New Departure Model "C" rear coaster brake and ND front hub
United States Giant Chain Tread tubular tires
2 piece cottered crank
Torrington 3 1/2" pedals
and i'm pretty sure it's a Troxel seat.

the Fairy Catalog (http://www.ohiomemory.org/cdm4/document.php?CISOROOT=/p267401coll36&CISOPTR=7007&REC=6) from 1930 has an illustration that looks just like it (or, it would look like it if my bike was new.)

looks like it used to have a block chain, and the tires date it pre-33.

serial number is an interlocking "LA," then 22665 then another "LA"

on the spindle of the crank it has what looks like an "I" then 6756 then a triangle with a B (?) inside.

it used to be green and was halfazzed stripped and brushpainted.

tires are destroyed. cranks are shot 'cause the left one was welded on (crooked) so i grinded it off, the fork head tube is bent, and the seat is crusty.

if it's not a Fairy, any ideas? any info at all? is it worth anything more than a hanging decoration at the Claim Jumper?

can i put BMX sew-ups on the rims and ride it?

thanks...


----------



## bairdco (Jan 13, 2010)

*more pics*

a couple more...


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 15, 2010)

If it's any help to you, here's my page on Colson Fairy bikes -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1920-colson-childs-fairy-bicycle/


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a similar girl's model w/a Colson badge, but it has the later 30s-40s loop tail frame, and a ND model D brake hub. I don't think they used the C model for many years.


----------



## sensor (Jan 15, 2010)

*no need for name calling!*

its a keeper!
just wondering why you think its a model c new departure?(ie where was it stamped c? on the brake arm or center of the hub?)
sorry i dont have any other info


----------



## bairdco (Jan 15, 2010)

it's stamped on the hub shell itself, and i'm pretty sure the brake arm, with the big "C" (that looks like a copyright C) was only used on these hubs. 

i tried to get a picture, but it won't show up on the camera through the rust.

i'll probably get some older clincher rims so i can make it rideable, unless anyone's got some 90 year old, 20" tubulars in good shape for cheap...


----------



## sensor (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck on the rideable&cheap(or even obtainable) 20" singletubes
im guessing youll save the wheels and just swap to ride....again nice find!


----------

